# النفس و الروح بعد لموت



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*بعد الموت

هل تنفصل النفس عن  الروح ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## أَمَة (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الروح لا تنفصل عن النفس بعد الموت، وإلا تكون النفس ميته. ​نفهم من قصة السيد المسيح عن الغني واليعازر أن النفس تبقى في حالة إدراك وحركة بعد الموت، وهذه من صفات الحياة:

[Q-BIBLE]
· 23. فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ 
· 24. فَنَادَى: يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ ارْحَمْنِي وَأَرْسِلْ لِعَازَرَ لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبَعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هَذَا اللهِيبِ [/Q-BIBLE]​ 
الغني رأى [بعينه الروحية] اليعازر، وشعرت نفسه بالعذاب واللهيب فعبر عنهما بلغة الجسد : "لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبَعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي"​ 
من الصعب الفصل بين النفس والروح بالرغم من أنهما متميزنان.

العدد 7 من سفر التكوين 2 يقول: 

 
[Q-BIBLE]وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً.[/Q-BIBLE]​ 
نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ هي الروح التي صيرت التراب نَفْسا حَيَّةً. وكما قلت في مشاركتي #*31* علاقة النفس مع الروح تصبح عملاً موحداً يتقدس به الإنسان برمته جسداً ونفساً وروحاً، ​ 
في أفسس 3 يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن عمل الروح القدس في "الإنسان الباطن" ليحل المسيح بالإيمان "في قلوبنا".​[Q-BIBLE]

16. لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَى مَجْدِهِ أَنْ تَتَأَيَّدُوا بِالْقُوَّةِ بِرُوحِهِ فِي الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ ، 
17. لِيَحِلَّ الْمَسِيحُ بِالإِيمَانِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ،​​​​​
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لو أخطا أنسان أو أرتكب خطية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى أخطأ هنا ؟ الروح أم النفس ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى سيُعذب الروح والنفس ؟؟؟ الأتنين مع بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما ينام الأنسان أو يفقد الوعى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين تكون الروح واين تكون النفس ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. فَصَارَ ادَمُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَفْسا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حَيَّةً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا ان الروح ( صارت ) فى الجسد تعريفياً ( نفساً حية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن الروح = النفس ...ولا فارق بينهما إلا لغوياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا صحيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*+ الأنسان عندما يخطئ يخطئ كأنسان كامل بدون تفصيل فيه .
+ العذاب أو المجد أو النعيم للأنسان كاملا أيضا فلن يذهب كل جزء منه فى أتجاه .
+ الروح ليست هى النفس وأن تمت الأشارة على هذه بتلك ..
الله أعطى آدم هبه ونعمة خاصة به " الروح " وفضله بها عن سائر المخلوقات وجعل راحتها 
فيه هو " الله " .​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *+ العذاب أو المجد أو النعيم للأنسان كاملا أيضا فلن يذهب كل جزء منه فى أتجاه .
> ​*


*إذن سيذهب ( الجسد ) أيضاً الى العذاب أو المجد *
*على أى شكل أو أى مرحلة سيذهب ؟
شاباً أم طفلاً أم عجوزاً
أم على الهيئة التى مات عليها ؟!!!*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن سيذهب ( الجسد ) أيضاً الى العذاب أو المجد *
> *على أى شكل أو أى مرحلة سيذهب ؟
> شاباً أم طفلاً أم عجوزاً
> أم على الهيئة التى مات عليها ؟!!!*​


*
لا أقصد بالجسد " الجسد المادى " بل جسد القيامة الغير مادى ..
أما عن الشكل أو الهيئة أو المرحلة العمرية ليس لدى فكرة ..​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو أخطا أنسان أو أرتكب خطية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى أخطأ هنا ؟ الروح أم النفس ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى سيُعذب الروح والنفس ؟؟؟ الأتنين مع بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما ينام الأنسان أو يفقد الوعى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين تكون الروح واين تكون النفس ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. فَصَارَ ادَمُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَفْسا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حَيَّةً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا ان الروح ( صارت ) فى الجسد تعريفياً ( نفساً حية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن الروح = النفس ...ولا فارق بينهما إلا لغوياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا صحيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




الاجابه فى مشاركتك : 

حضرتك قلت لو أخطأ أنسان (الانسان هو الذي اخطأ) ،،لكن الذي دفعه للخطأ هو نفسه الداخليه التي حرضته علي شهوة ما او خطأ ما فأنساق ورائها

"أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان" (رو 2: 1)

انت بلا عذر لانك تطاوع نفسك فيما تستحسنه،

" كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله؟!" (تك 39: 9)

يوسف قال كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم..

ولم يقل كيف تصنع نفسي هذا الشر العظيم

لانه ان صنعه فقد هزمته نفسه ،لكنه قال لنفسه كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم


"لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ" (إنجيل متى 10: 28؛ إنجيل لوقا 12: 4، 5)

هنا نجد ان العذاب سيكون للجسد والنفس والروح ايضا 

1 تسالونيكي 23:5	وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

العبرانيين 12:4	لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.

فكلمة الله هنا هي التي تقدس النفس والروح معاً فيعملان فى اتجاه واحد وهو القداسه التي بدورها تقدس الجسد

"اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ.  لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ......إنْ كُنَّا نَعِيشُ بِالرُّوحِ، فَلْنَسْلُكْ أَيْضًا بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ" ( غلاطية 5: 16-25)

"فَإِذْ لَنَا هذِهِ الْمَوَاعِيدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ" (2كو 7: 1)

" لاحظ نفسك والتعليم، وداوِم على ذلك. فإنك إن فعلت هذا، تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضًا" (اتى 4: 16).

"إن الحكمة لا تَلِج النفس الساعية بالمكر، ولا تحِل في الجسد المسترق للخطية" (سفر الحكمة 1: 4)

"اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ" (سفر حزقيال 18: 4، 20)

"أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ احْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنَ الأَصْنَامِ" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 21)

"أَخْرِجْ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ نَفْسِي، لِتَحْمِيدِ اسْمِكَ. الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَكْتَنِفُونَنِي، لأَنَّكَ تُحْسِنُ إِلَيَّ" (سفر المزامير 142: 7)​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن سيذهب ( الجسد ) أيضاً الى العذاب أو المجد *
> *على أى شكل أو أى مرحلة سيذهب ؟
> شاباً أم طفلاً أم عجوزاً
> أم على الهيئة التى مات عليها ؟!!!*​



استاذي،،اي كانت المرحله العمريه،،فهو سيذهب اما الي الجحيم او الفردوس

1 "بعد هذا أظهر أيضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية. ظهر هكذا" "يو 21-1"

4 "ولما كان الصبح، وقف يسوع على الشاطئ. ولكن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعلمون أنه يسوع" "يو 21-1"

لماذا لم يكونوا يعلمون،،ربما هو اخفي عنهم ذلك او ظهر بهيئه هم لم يعرفوها ،

لكن المهم هنا هو ان الجسد والنفس والروح جميعهم سيقومون (ولكن قيامه روحيه)

والمهم هو العذاب ام الفردوس وليس سأكون شاب ام عجوز!!!

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*كنت أعتقد أن النفس تموت بموت الانسان 

و بالتالى تنفصل عن الروح و تنتهى مثلما ينتهى الجسد

لأن النفس هى المسئولة عن حياة الجسد 

و لا أنا متلخبطة ؟؟


​*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت أعتقد أن النفس تموت بموت الانسان
> 
> و بالتالى تنفصل عن الروح و تنتهى مثلما ينتهى الجسد
> 
> ...



 "	فَنَثِقُ وَنُسَرُّ بِالأَوْلَى أَنْ نَتَغَرَّبَ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ وَنَسْتَوْطِنَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ." "2 كو 8:5"

الغربه ستكون عن الجسد الترابي المادي..كل شيء سيكون روحي 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*عايزة رد واضح

النفس ستموت بموت الانسان و تنتهى مثل الجسد أم لا​*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*رجاء محبة عدم الخروج عن موضوع السؤال ..​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزة رد واضح
> 
> النفس ستموت بموت الانسان و تنتهى مثل الجسد أم لا​*​





استاذي ..ربنا بيقول خافوا من الذي يقدر ان يُهلك النفس والجسد معاً،،لان محدش هيقدر قتل النفس لكن ربنا قادر يهلكها

يعني الاتنين هيكونوا فى هلاك وعذاب ..!!!​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

تعليق صغير بس علشان الموضوع يمشي في إطار صحيح، تعريف النفس في العهد القديم مش زي ما بنعرفه اليوم في (علم النفس)، المهم لازم نعرف أن النفس تعبر عن شخصية الإنسان من جهة حياته في الجسد، ولما بيتكلم عن الموت في العهد القديم بيضع النفس والروح في حالة تبادل كأنها متردفات، فلازم لما نتعامل مع مفاهيم العهد القديم نفهم القصد في الكلام والآيات، ولازم نعرف ونفهم كويس ليه اتقال كلمة "نفس" لئلا يُفهم أن الإنسان مثل الملاك، أو حتى مثل الله، فالإنسان هنا نفس بمعنى أنه إنسان وليس روح، فالنفس هنا تدل على هويته الخاصة وطبيعته، فبلاش ندخل في قصد آخر غير الذي وضع في الكتاب المقدس، لأن هذا هو التعريف البسيط الذي نجده واضح في خلق الإنسان، لأنه قال صار نفساً حية ولم يقل صار روحاً حية...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*و لا فهمت حاجة* ​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مش فاهمه حاجة من مين كلامي والا الحوار ككل، لازم نرجع للكتاب المقدس ونفهم المقصود من النفس:
الله نفخ في آدم نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حيه... يعني هويته صار إنسان حي، وبسبب السقوط دخل الموت في الجسد، وموت النفس هنا يعني مفارقة الروح الإنسانية للجسد، فالنفس تعبر عن هويته كإنسان، لأنه مثلاً مش ملاك وله طبيعة أخرى، بل النفس هنا تعبر عن هويته كشخص... الكلام وضح يا ترى والا !!!!!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزة رد واضح
> 
> النفس ستموت بموت الانسان و تنتهى مثل الجسد أم لا​*​


*
اللى نفسه بتموت مع موت جسده هو " الحيوان " ..
أما الأنسان لأن الله أعطاه روح وصارت نفسه حية فلا تموت لأنها فيها الروح الخالدة ..
فتظل النفس " الحية بالروح " الأنسانية  المعبرة عن أنسانية صاحبها  فى مكان الأنتظار الى أن يأتى وقت المجئ الثانى فتتحد بجسد القيامة الغير مادى وتنال مصيرها .*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*أحبائى 

أنا الآن وصل لى ثلاث إجابات

الأولى 
إجابة الاستاذة أمة 

و إتفق معها الاستاذ عبد يسوع هنا
إجابة الاستاذ عبد يسوع



الثانية 
إجابة الاستاذ فادى الكلدانى فى موضوع تعريف النفس للأستاذ عبود




الثالثة 
و الغير مفهومة بالنسبة لى 
إجابة أستاذ أيمن
هل يقصد أن النفس تموت بموت الجسد 
مثلما قال فادى الكلدانى ؟؟ أم ماذا يقصد ؟؟؟



فادي الكلداني قال:




اما بخصوص النفس في المسيحية، فهي الوعي الانساني والعنصر المحسوس في التكوين البشري، فالنفس تموت، وقابلة للانتهاء، وقابلة للفناء. وهي بعكس الروح تماما! لذلك يذكر سفر الجامعة ويقول (حِينَئِذٍ، يَعُودُ جَسَدُكَ إلَى التُّرابِ الَّذِي جاءَ مِنْهُ،
وَتَعُودُ الرُّوحُ إلَى اللهِ الَّذِي جاءَتْ مِنْهُ)، فالروح تعود الى خالقها لكن النفس الانسانية لا تعود الا في حالة القيامة!! وسأدخل معك في نقاش فلسفي ولاهوتي قد لا يوافقني فيه بعض الاخوة هنا....ستقول لي اذاً ما الذي سيعود بالنفس البشرية بعد الموت والقيامة؟ سأقول لك: هناك حالتان يعيشهما الانسان بعد الموت، حالة التصاق بالله وبوجوده وتلك هي حالة النعمة، وحالة الانفصال عن الله والعذاب! وتلك هي النار! فهل النار ستأكل الروح التي هي خالدة والتي هي من عند الله؟؟ بالطبع كلا، بل النفس البشرية القائمة ستكون محصورة بين وضعين، حالة النعمة وحالة العذاب...لذلك فالنفس عند الموت تبقى مفنية عند الموت وتشابه بذلك الجسد الفاني، لكن قيامة الانسان هي قيامة النفس وعودة الروح! وهذا بالطبع مع الفارق في حالة المسيح، لان الجسد والنفس متحدتان باللاهوت السامي الذي أطغى صبغته على كليهما مبقياً على انسانيته الجسدية ونفسه البشرية وروحه القدوس!

أنقر للتوسيع...





أنا عايزة إجماع *​


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

أختي العزيزة والمحبوبة من الله الحي، هو المشكلة في الاختلاف في التعبير، والمشكلة في حالة الانفصال اللي حصلت بسبب السقوط، ولازم نفرق في بعض المعاني البسيطة الموجوده في الكلام، لأن العهد القديم مش بيفرق بين النفس والروح، لأنه بيتكلم بالتبادل بين الاثنين، لأن حينما يتكلم عن النفس فهو يا اما يقصد الشخصية، أو يقصد الروح الإنسانية، فالنفس تعبر عن الشخصية أو ساعات تعبر عن هوية الإنسان، أو تعبر عن روحه:
 + دوسي يا نفسي بعز (قضاة 5: 21)
 + فأجابت حنة وقالت لا يا سيدي إني إمرأة حزينة الروح ولم أشرب خمراً ولا مُسكِراً بل أسكب نفسي أمام الرب (1صموئيل 1: 15)
 + قتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف فبقيت أنا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي ليأخذوها (1ملوك 19: 10)
 + إذا قبض الله نفسي فادفن جسدي واكرم والدتك جميع أيام حياتها (طوبيا 4: 3)
 + عد يا رب نج نفسي خلصني من أجل رحمتك (مزمور 6: 4)
 + إلى متى أجعل هموماً في نفسي وحزناً في قلبي كل يوم إلى متى يرتفع عدوي علي (مزمور 13: 2)
 + لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية، لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً (مزمور 16: 10)
 + يرد نفسي يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه (مز  23 :  3)
 + إليك يا رب أرفع نفسي (مزمور 25: 1)
 + أحفظ نفسي وانقذني لا أخزى لأني عليك توكلت (مزمور 25: 20)
 + لا تجمع مع الخطاة نفسي ولا مع رجال الدماء حياتي (مزمور 26: 9)
 + يا رب أصعدت من الهاوية نفسي، أحييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب (مزمور 30: 3)
 + أما نفسي فتفرح بالرب وتبتهج بخلاصه (مزمور 35: 9)
 + أرجعي يا نفسي إلى راحتك لأن الرب قد أحسن إليكِ (مزمور 116: 7)
 + فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي (لوقا 1: 46 و47)
 + قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الآن، إني أضع نفسي عنك (يوحنا 13: 37)
 + إني أحسب نفسي سعيداً أيها الملك أغريباس إذ أنا مزمع أن أحتج اليوم لديك عن كل ما يحاكمني به اليهود (أعمال 26: 2)
 + بل أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً (1كورنثوس 9: 27)​ عموماًَ لو نظرنا لكل هذه الآيات وغيرها في الكتاب المقدس (لأنها كثيرة جداً)، هانجد كلمة نفس، يا أما تأتي لتعبر عن الشخص، أو عن الروح الإنسانية، أو عن هويته كإنسان، أو تدل على حياة الإنسان على الأرض من جهة الجسد...

فالموضوع يُبحث من جهة ما هو القصد من الكلام أو التعريف الموضوع، هل القصد هوية الإنسان، أم الروح الإنسانية، أم الحياة في الجسد، أم الحياة برمتها من جهة الروح والجسد معاً...

لكن بالنسبة للمسيح الرب، فاللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما لا نفهم طبيعتها ولا نقدر على شرحها، لأن الموضوع ليس أن المسيح مخلوق بل الجسد مخلوق، فالله اتحد بالجسد المخلوق (تجسد وتأنس)، لكن كيفية الاتحاد على وجه التحديد، أو كيف الله أو باي طريقة اتخذ من العذراء جسد، وبأي كيفيه تكون، لم ولن يوجد مخلوق يقدر يفهمها أو يشرحها، لأنها سرّ فائق لم يُرى قبل المسيح الرب ولا بعده، فهي حالة فريدة لم نعرفها أو نفهمها ولن نراها مرة أخرى، لذلك أي شرح فيها سيبقى مشوه ومبتور جداً، لذلك أفضل تعبير هو تعبير القديس كيرلس الكبير: [ اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج أو تغيير ]​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2014)

لماذا ننشغل بمواضيع فلسفية
والحقيقة هى علم لا ينفع وجهل لا يضر
هناك امور كثيرة يجب ان ننشغل بها
الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة والمحبوبة من الله الحي، هو المشكلة في الاختلاف في التعبير، والمشكلة في حالة الانفصال اللي حصلت بسبب السقوط، ولازم نفرق في بعض المعاني البسيطة الموجوده في الكلام، لأن العهد القديم مش بيفرق بين النفس والروح، لأنه بيتكلم بالتبادل بين الاثنين، لأن حينما يتكلم عن النفس فهو يا اما يقصد الشخصية، أو يقصد الروح الإنسانية، فالنفس تعبر عن الشخصية أو ساعات تعبر عن هوية الإنسان، أو تعبر عن روحه:
> + دوسي يا نفسي بعز (قضاة 5: 21)
> + فأجابت حنة وقالت لا يا سيدي إني إمرأة حزينة الروح ولم أشرب خمراً ولا مُسكِراً بل أسكب نفسي أمام الرب (1صموئيل 1: 15)
> + قتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف فبقيت أنا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي ليأخذوها (1ملوك 19: 10)
> ...



*أخى المحبوب فى الرب 
فهمت جيدا الجزئية التى تخص الكتاب المقدس (هذه لم تكن سؤالى من الأساس)
و أيضا ما يخص السيد المسيح ( لم يكن إستفسارى)

أنا إستفسارى عن الانسان عندما يموت 
هل تموت النفس مع الجسد أم لا؟؟
و إن كانت لا : فهل هى ملتصقة بالروح أم منفصلة عنها ؟؟



هل تفضل أن تكون الاجابة : لا أعرف ؟؟​*


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أخى المحبوب فى الرب
> فهمت جيدا الجزئية التى تخص الكتاب المقدس (هذه لم تكن سؤالى من الأساس)
> و أيضا ما يخص السيد المسيح ( لم يكن إستفسارى)
> 
> ...



اصل انا مش هاقدر اجاوب على هذا السؤال لسبب، وهو أني مرتبط بالمعنى في الكتاب المقدس كما سبق وتم وضعه، لأن النفس يتعبر عن الشخص [ أنا نفسي ]، يعني هويتي كإنسان، فكيف للنفس تموت بمعنى الفناء مع الجسد من جهة التحلل، الجسد فقط من يموت ويعود للتراب، والنفس تأن في انتظار مجيء الرب لفداء الجسد، والكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن النفس تموت مع الجسد وتتحلل، بل الجسد فقط، والنفس والروح بيوضعوا في الكتاب المقدس بمعنى تبادلي مع بعض... علشان كده مش هاقدر أرد إلا بالمعنى الموجود في الكتاب المقدس فقط.


[ نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نحن أنفسنا أيضاً نئن في أنفسنا متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادنا ] (رومية 8: 23)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*

إذن الموضوع فيه إجتهادات شخصية 

و لم يكن الأمر واضح فى الكتاب المقدس


هل هذا الاستنتاج يوافق الجميع؟؟؟
*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2014)

انا من هواة الاختصار والاجوبة البسيطة والايمان البسيط..

الرب يسوع قال للص الذي صلب معه

 *لوقا الأصحاح 23 العدد 43 فقال له يسوع: «الحق أقول لك: إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس».*

مما  يعني ان الروح بشهادة الرب يسوع نفسه
مباشرة عندما تغمض العين تصعد مباشرة الى 
الجحيم او الى النعيم


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> إذن الموضوع فيه إجتهادات شخصية
> 
> ...



انا بس عايز اقول نقطة محددة، الموضوع سيتوقف على المفهوم اللي كل واحد بيتكلم فيه... لو واحد قصد بالنفس كل ما يخص الجسد فهو سيقول أنها تموت مع الجسد، ولو واحد قصد أنها الروح الإنسانية بالطبع لن تموت مع الجسد، ولو واحد قصد هوية الإنسان كشخص، لأن الموت لن يغيره ويجعله شخصية أخرى، وسيُقال أنه لا يموت مع الجسد.... فالكلام سيتوقف على القصد والمعنى، فمش لازم يكون اجتهاد شخصي لأن المعنى هو اللي هايحدد نوعية الكلام...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> انا من هواة الاختصار والاجوبة البسيطة والايمان البسيط..
> 
> الرب يسوع قال للص الذي صلب معه
> 
> ...



*هذه الجزئية لم توضح جديد بالنسبة لى 

الروح تذهب الى الفردوس أم النفس ؟؟ أم كليهما معا ؟؟


​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هذه الجزئية لم توضح جديد بالنسبة لى
> 
> الروح تذهب الى الفردوس أم النفس ؟؟ أم كليهما معا ؟؟
> 
> ...



لو لم يكن الاثنين 
لكان الرب يسوع قال له..
روحك تصعد ونفسك لاحقاً


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> انا بس عايز اقول نقطة محددة، الموضوع سيتوقف على المفهوم اللي كل واحد بيتكلم فيه...
> 
> لو واحد قصد بالنفس كل ما يخص الجسد فهو سيقول أنها تموت مع الجسد،
> 
> ...



*تصدق أنا وصلت لمرحلة إنى مش عارفة إيه هى النفس​*30:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> لو لم يكن الاثنين
> لكان الرب يسوع قال له..
> روحك تصعد ونفسك لاحقاً



*هو قال له : إنك 

ما تفسيرك لكلمة إنك ؟؟؟

الروح و النفس ؟؟​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2014)

ببساطة كل ما هو ملموس سيموت
والغير ملموس  تأكيد لا..


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدق أنا وصلت لمرحلة إنى مش عارفة إيه هى النفس​*
> 30:​



صار آدم نفساً حيه، يعني نال نفحه الله فصار نفساً حيه، ولما قال للص اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس لم يقل روحك أو نفسك، بل تكون معي (أنت) يعني بشخصك أنت الإنسان، فالنفس بتعبر عن الإنسان، عن هويته وشخصه، مش لازم نضعها في تعريف محدد بالمعنى الحرفي لأن دية المشكلة، لأنك لن تجدي اتفاق تام في تعريف النفس وانا قدامي تعريفات بلا حصر لناس كتير، ومش عايز اضعها خالص، خلينا في الكتاب المقدس، المعنى تبادلي فيه ولا تفريق بين النفس والروح، فالنفس هي نفخة الله، لأن الله نفخ في آدم نسمة الحياة فصار نفساً حيه، فالمشكلة أن النفس مرتبطة بالروح والجسد، مش نقدر نفصلهم، يعني مش ممكن نقول النفس تفنى زي الجسد تعود للتراب، مهي مش شيء مادي علشان يرجع للتراب، الجسد مادي مأخوذ من تراب، لكن النفس نفخة الله...


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*تماااااااااااااااااااام*




aymonded قال:


> صار آدم نفساً حيه، يعني نال نفحه الله فصار نفساً حيه، ولما قال للص اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس لم يقل روحك أو نفسك، بل تكون معي (أنت) يعني بشخصك أنت الإنسان، فالنفس بتعبر عن الإنسان، عن هويته وشخصه، مش لازم نضعها في تعريف محدد بالمعنى الحرفي لأن دية المشكلة، لأنك لن تجدي اتفاق تام في تعريف النفس وانا قدامي تعريفات بلا حصر لناس كتير، ومش عايز اضعها خالص، خلينا في الكتاب المقدس، المعنى تبادلي فيه ولا تفريق بين النفس والروح، فالنفس هي نفخة الله، لأن الله نفخ في آدم نسمة الحياة فصار نفساً حيه، فالمشكلة أن النفس مرتبطة بالروح والجسد، مش نقدر نفصلهم، يعني مش ممكن نقول النفس تفنى زي الجسد تعود للتراب، مهي مش شيء مادي علشان يرجع للتراب، الجسد مادي مأخوذ من تراب، لكن النفس نفخة الله...


مية المية


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

على فكره الخلط ما بين الروح والنفس ده جه أساسه من الخلط الحادث عند الناس،  لأن الكتاب المقدس بيتبادل في المعنى بين النفس والروح، فالنفس بيتكلم على  اساس انها إنسانية، وساعات بيتكلم على انها حيوانية، فالنفس الحيوانية  تموت وتفنى، لكن النفس البشرية لا تموت ولا تفنى لأنها واخده نفخة الله [  فصار آدم نفساً حيه ] فتموت ازاي النفس وهي حيه بنفخة الله، فالموت دخل  بسبب الخطية فانقسم الإنسان على ذاته وانفصل عن جسده بالموت والجسد هو اللي صار فيه عنصر الفساد فبيتحلل ويرجع لأصل التراب اللي أُخذ منه، لكن النفس الإنسانية اللي واخدة نفخة الله لا تتحلل في التراب ولا تموت لأن أصلها نفخة إلهيه لذلك هي خالدة لا تفنى ولا تموت، وطبعاً الإنسان يظل في أنين بسبب فقد الجسد، فأرواح البشر أي نفوسهم اللي انتقلت كلها تأن  لأجل فداء الجسد...


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ ايمن مشيت ايرينى الظاهر اغمي عليها من كثرة التفكير
هههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> استاذ ايمن مشيت ايرينى الظاهر اغمي عليها من كثرة التفكير
> هههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه لأ مش للدرجة دية
هي بس بتعمل ترانزيت في موضوع تاني يا جميل​


----------



## geegoo (28 أكتوبر 2014)

النفس هي عنصر الوعي البشري بكل ما تحمله كلمة وعي من عمق ... 
المشاعر و الافكار و الادراك الي آخره .........
الجسد له حالة أرضية قبل الموت تنتهي ... و يوم القيامة يقوم بحالة روحية معدة للأبدية أيا كان مصيرها ...
الروح هي العنصر الثالث .. 
النفس البشرية عليها مسئولية اختيار الي اي اتجاه ستميل : الجسد أم الروح
و يترك هذا الاختيار بصمته علي الانسان ككل ...
فان فضلت الجسد كان الهلاك الابدي و ان الروح فالملكوت ...

بل و تظهر نتائج هذا الاختيار من ههنا علي الارض ...
فكم من قديسين عاشوا كما يليق بالروح و أقمعوا الجسد فنمي الوعي البشري عندهم _ النفس _ ليشمل ما لا يدركه الانسان الجسداني ..
و التي نسميها احيانا السياحة او الشفافية او ......... 
و طبعا العكس واضح ...

*النفس لا تموت بموت الجسد بل تبقي مرتبطة بالروح و تميزها عن سائر الارواح الاخري كتميزها هنا علي الارض ...*

و الدليل من الكتاب كما أوردت الام الحبيبة أمة .. فكلا من لعازر و الغني تعرفا علي نفسيهما و علي أبونا ابراهيم .... بل و ظل الوعي الانساني _ النفس _ يشمل من عرفوهم علي الارض و مازالوا احياء .. كطلب الغني عن اخوته ....


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أنا بصراحة اعتذر اذا كنت سبب عثرة لاي من اعضاءنا الاحباء في هذا المنتدى - لكن الموضوع فلسفي عميق ويصعب حصره في تعابيرنا المختلفة. لكنني أتفق مع الاستاذ أيمن بأن نرجع الامر على ضوء الكتاب المقدس وتفسيره. *
*
*
*وددت فقط ان أركز على مسألة مهمة وهي اننا مخطئين أذا كنا نحاول تفسير ما يخص البشر على ضوء ما حدث للمسيح! فهناك فارق عظيم...*
*
*
*وأختم بقول القديس أوغسطينوس اذ يقول: **إن النفس والجسد يعطشان إلي الله..فالنفس يعطها الله خبزها الذي هو كلمة 	الحق، والجسد يعطه احتياجاته لأن الله خالق كليهما! *
*
*
*وسؤالي هو ما الذي ستعطش له النفس "الملتصقة" بالروح بعد الموت؟*
*
*
*تحياتي*


----------



## أَمَة (29 أكتوبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *وأختم بقول القديس أوغسطينوس اذ يقول: **إن النفس والجسد يعطشان إلي الله..فالنفس يعطها الله خبزها الذي هو كلمة     الحق، والجسد يعطه احتياجاته لأن الله خالق كليهما! *
> 
> *وسؤالي هو ما الذي ستعطش له النفس "الملتصقة" بالروح بعد الموت؟*


 
كما أن النفس تعطش الى الله وهي في الجسد في هذه الحياة، كذلك ستعطش لمجيء الرب لفداء الجسد بعد إنتقالها من هذه الحياة.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*أشكركم جزيلا على تعبكم معايا

فى نهاية الحوار الممتع 

النفس و الروح ملتصقتان و لا ينفصل إحداهما عن الاخر إبدا 

أنا اللى جننى الآية :
 7. فَيَرْجِعُ التُّرَابُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كَمَا كَانَ وَتَرْجِعُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهَا.


قولت :و أين تذهب النفس ؟؟

لو النفس ملتصقة بالروح : يبقى النفس و الروح عند الله 

و بعدين قولت أومال نفوس الاشرار بتروح فين ؟؟ عند الله برضوا ؟؟

فقولت إما أن النفس تموت بموت الانسان أو تستمر فى الحياة ملتصقة بالروح

فإستنتجت إنهما ينفصلا بعد الموت أى أن النفس الشريرة تذهب للجحيم و النفس الجيدة الى الفردوس
أما الأرواح فجميعها عند الله

أو أن النفس تموت بموت الانسان و تذهب جميع الارواح الى الله و لا يوجد مكان أو (حالة) للإنتظار 

فلما إحترت بين الاخيارين : وضعت هذا السؤال 



*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أشكركم جزيلا على تعبكم معايا
> 
> فى نهاية الحوار الممتع
> 
> ...


لو كنتي اتكلمتي كده من الصبح كنا قلنالك على كلام الرب اللي بيقول


*

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 3 وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا آتي أيضا وآخذكم إلي حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضا
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 نوفمبر 2014)

لما تموتى ياايرينى هتعرفى 
النفس هى هوية الانسان مينفعش انها تموت ويفضل منه روح بس لان الروح مش هى الادراك والهوية ولو كلنا بقينا ارواح بس بعد الموت يبقا كلنا هنبقا زى بعض مجرد ارواح طايرة بلا شخصية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> لما تموتى ياايرينى هتعرفى
> النفس هى هوية الانسان مينفعش انها تموت ويفضل منه روح بس لان الروح مش هى الادراك والهوية ولو كلنا بقينا ارواح بس بعد الموت يبقا كلنا هنبقا زى بعض مجرد ارواح طايرة بلا شخصية



*خلاص الفرح خلص و لمينا النقوط

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------

